# 60th Anniversary Bikes



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

see ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: De Rosa "Sessanta Black Label" Series


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Su misura in all four materials.

Not many builders can match that.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

We can.

Cycle Shops London | Bike Maintenance London | Condor Cycles


----------



## R3tired (Jul 10, 2013)

i sent an email asking for details. 8,400 euro for steel. that's about $15,000 with tax/duty delivered. nice bike but too steep for me. and probably the same bike as my 1986 pro slx. just a nice black paint job.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

ultimobici said:


> We can


Condor, really?

I've been to see De Rosa, and seen them making aluminum, carbon, steel and titanium frames. In their own factory, on their own fixtures, using their own hands. Yes they outsource some frames but they can and do make their own.

Does Condor make frames in their own workshop in all four materials?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Touché!

But De Rosa does not build the majority of their frames in house. Much of it is farmed out, in the age old practice of Italian cycle production, to the Padua Corridor.


----------

